# Topics > Operating systems > OS X >  macOS

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

Home page - apple.com/macos

macOS on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

macOS Sierra preview: Siri and iCloud

Published on Jun 22, 2016




> What's new for OS X? It's name, for a start, plus Siri and lots of iCloud Drive features.

----------


## Airicist

MacOS Sierra first look

Published on Jun 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

How far can an Apple Watch unlock a MacOS MacBook from?

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> We test this new remote unlock feature in MacOS and get a lot more range than we expected.

----------


## Airicist

Try these MacOS Sierra features (How To)

Published on Sep 29, 2016




> From Siri on the desktop to Apple Pay on the Web, here's how to set up and use five new features in MacOS Sierra.

----------


## Airicist

MacOS Mojave public beta first look

Published on Jun 26, 2018




> Hands-on with Dark Mode, Gallery View and more of Apple's hot new features in the MacOS Mojave public beta.

----------


## Airicist

macOS Mojave first look

Published on Jun 26, 2018




> Three weeks ago at this time, Engadget was in the middle of a marathon liveblog. Apple was kicking off its annual WWDC developer conference and, as usual, it had news to share about each of its major platforms. Though iOS was the clear star of the show, dominating more than half of the two-hour keynote, macOS notched a solid second place, with around half an hour of lip service. Some observers dismissed it as a relatively boring day of Apple news. I say most of the tweaks are useful, if not overdue in some cases.


"macOS Mojave first look: Minor but welcome additions"
Many of the new features are things people have been asking for.

by Dana Wollman
June 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

macOS Mojave is out today, here's what to expect

Published on Sep 24, 2018




> Lots of small new features add up to a solid update.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MacOS Catalina is out now: How to download and install on your Mac"
Apple just released MacOS 10.15 Catalina. Here's how to get the new MacOS.

by Clifford Colby
October 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple Big Sur: Here's what makes new macOS 'biggest update to design in over a decade'"
Apple has revamped the macOS desktop in Big Sur in preparation for a future more aligned with iOS and iPadOS.

by Liam Tung
June 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

MacOS Big Sur review

Nov 12, 2020




> The Mac becomes an even better partner to the iPhone and iPad with this upgrade along with the move to Apple Silicon.

----------


## Airicist

Apple's macOS Big Sur review: A mix of new and familiar

Dec 7, 2020




> Big Sur looks different, but still works just as you'd expect.


"macOS Big Sur review: A mix of new and familiar"
Big Sur looks different, but still works just as you'd expect.

by Nathan Ingraham
December 3, 2020

----------

